# Dimming "Switch"



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

ello people. im nearing completion of my 8 x 4 x 4 tegu viv and im running a tube heater to keep background temps up and an AHS for the night time temps (this stays on and just kicks in if it gets cold).

I want to be able to control my basking temperature manually because if the bulbs are on a stat it may become difficult having a secondary heat source like a tube heater.

I bought a normal household dimming switch and fitted it to my bulb to test out the wiring. I wired it up like on the diagram (I think!) and when I turned it on, it doesnt dim. it just stays on full blast all the time.

I split the live cable and put it in either ends of the dimmer and left the neutral cable connected.

just to clarify the dimmer is a "eddison" dimmer switch and im running one 120w PAR38 bulb off it using a ceramic fitting. its all wired up with 0.75mm 2 core wire and attached to a plug with a 13amp fuse.

any electricians out there who could help me out i would greatly appreciate it!

All the best

Tom


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I suspect you may have wired it incorrectly, most dimmer switches are 2-way but can also be used as 1-way switches (which is what you want). 

You should have three terminals at the back marked L1, L2, and Com (or Common).

You should use L1 and Com, ignore L2.

Like this...


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. My dimmer only has 2 terminals with a variable resistor between them. It says to connect the live wire to each but it doesn't seem to work?

Tom


----------



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

As Graham said,thats how it should be wired. ensure your constant live is in the common,live going to bulb is in L1 and neautral connected constant and it should work. also, 13amps for a 120w bulb is way too much-your cable would melt before the fuse went!!stick a 3 amp in the plug...


----------

